# Fueling Problems - Serious Safety Issue



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

Why is it my 06 Frontier CC won't take gas when its empty?

This is the second time this happened. I forgot about it the last time I tried to fill it.... figured it must have been the gas station's equipment. 

I insert the fuel nozzle into the filler neck, and it takes about 3 dollars worth, and then it sprays gas back. Try again, same thing. Gas spilling down the side of the truck, I have to push and hold the nozzle all the way in, and hold it with some force to get it to accept the gas.

Today, at a different station... I got sprayed with gas... and then it just poured out the filler neck. I'm not talking a little bit here. Its was flowing out pretty good for like 10 seconds.

This is a SERIOUS safety issue. Me thinks I should write Nissan a letter before I do anything. I was just reading the NJ lemon law is quite clear when it comes to blatent safety issues. The manufacturer apparently gets one attempt to resolve it.

I'm pissed. I was on the way to work, and had to go home to shower and change my clothes.... and now my interior/seats reek of gasoline... worst off, I lost 4 billable hours.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I would go to your local mechanic, someone you trust and have them take a look at it. See if there is something seriously wrong. It sounds like there might be, maybe something blocking the fill pip into the tank becuase of the flow of gas coming out you are getting. If it turns out to be a big defect, when you go to the dealer to have them fix it (for free, i would refuse to pay a penny) you will have an outside opinion of the situation. have the mechanic write everything up.

since it has to do with your gas tank, i wouldnt risk driving it at all.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You may have a blocked breather or a pinched hose.


----------



## mcm4090 (Jan 20, 2006)

Why have you not taken it back to the dealer?
The problem is in the Evap. system.


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

mcm4090 said:


> Why have you not taken it back to the dealer?
> The problem is in the Evap. system.


I wrote a letter to Nissan via certified mail, since its clearly a safety issue. Honestly, if its not fixed in one visit, then they can have it back. Still waiting on a response from Nissan.

I'm not willing to get sprayed with gas when I fill the truck again.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why don't you go back to the dealer instead of writing letters and hoping someone will get back to you with more than a form letter?


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> Why don't you go back to the dealer instead of writing letters and hoping someone will get back to you with more than a form letter?



Its part of the due dilligence of knowing the law and knowing exactly how the NJ lemon law works. It will go to the dealer, but belive me, when Nissan receives the certified letter, by law, they have 10 days to solve the non conformity... or they have to buy the vehicle back less a reasonable milage allowance. In NJ, they have only one opportunity if it is a safety issue.


----------



## Rich_W (May 4, 2006)

...........


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to work in a gas station and never heard of any car doing what you described. I would have taken it to the dealer the first time it happened and had them check the filler neck. Good luck with your way of working the issue.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds to me like you're killing flies with a howitzer. Take a deep breath. You have a warranty--use it. Return the truck to the dealer. Explain the problem to the service advisor. Pick up the truck when it's repaired. Enjoy driving your new truck.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I second that motion. You should go to the dealer and let them look at it. When you pump fuel into the tank, an equal amount of air has to be displaced. Sounds like your evaporative system has a problem by not allowing the pressures to equalize. Therefore causing your fuel to blow back out the filler neck. Not a major fix, but could cause a major problem. Don't let it bum you out. Relax!


----------



## Markcuda (Apr 24, 2006)

Dude, I would hate to see what you would do if you found a hair in your french fries:lame: 
Do what the average guy would have already done, take it to a Nissan dealership:lame:


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Rich, the problem is in the fuel tank. The evaporative vapor cut valve is your culprit. This valve only works in the refueling process. When filling up this valve ports fuel vapors to the vapor cannister, it then ports the air in the tank to the atmosphere. When the tank fills up this valve then closes the ports to the vapor cannister causing pressure to build up. When the fuel nozzle senses this pressure it then cuts off the flow from the gas pump. Maybe you can explain it to your dealer, hope it helps.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Right on, Rev. I agree with you 100%.

Good to see you back, Jack. Haven't seen you around here in a while!


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Right on, Rev. I agree with you 100%.
> 
> Good to see you back, Jack. Haven't seen you around here in a while!


Thanks, Bro--I've been lurking. As you can see from the post count I just don't post unless something really pushes my buttons. 
I can understand the brother's frustration with such an aggravating problem in a new truck, but it sure seems odd to me to mount a campaign to torch and pillage Nissan's headquarters and castrate Carlos Ghosn before taking the truck in to see the service advisor. I hope he's gotten the problem fixed by now, and I'll assume that he'll post a followup.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

I call BS on this. I dont recall the last time i fueled up that the pump didnt have a splash guard on the nossle. The guard completly covers the filler neck to prevent such an issue. I would either find a new station to fill up at or not let the tank get so empty.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mylt1 said:


> I call BS on this. I dont recall the last time i fueled up that the pump didnt have a splash guard on the nossle. The guard completly covers the filler neck to prevent such an issue. I would either find a new station to fill up at or not let the tank get so empty.


The gaurd on the nozzel or letting his tank get that empty in no way causes the problem he is having. Any gas at all coming out of the tank through the filler hole is wrong and should be addressed. He has used different stations and it happened after "3 dollars worth" so it is clearly not something he is doing wrong


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

i would tend to dissagree. i fuel up at several different places even though i try to stay to one station or the other. but i cant fill up with the pump going full tilt. it has to be at about half open or so or it shuts down the pump. have tried it at several stations with the same results. i bet if he only used the handle at half way he wouldnt have the problems. i also didnt say the guard on the nossle was the problem i said it should prevent him from getting splashed with gas. so i would say it IS somthing he is doing wrong.


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

As stated before it might be the EVAP vapor cut valve in the tank. If that is staying closed then the pressure building up in the tank might be sending some gas back up the recirculation line and spilling out the filler before the gas nozzle senses enough pressure to shut off. Or it has something to do w/ the EVAP canister. No clue really. The service manual describes the trouble shooting process the dealer should go through.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

i say just take it to the dealer and have them at least look at it first then go from there if they cant fix it. if there really is a problem.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Mylt1: We have no vapor recovery or splash guard nozzles here in Oregon. I never see one till I go to Cali or Washington. There ARE places without them, regardless of where you live and what *you* see. Don't start guessing games until you get the whole picture, know what I mean?


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

and what kind of guessing game am i playing? i gave a personal experiance about filling up my truck. there was no guessing involved. my truck doesnt like a pump running at full tilt and have seen others complain about the same thing. thats why i sugested what i did.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*Might want to check your filler neck and make sure something didn't put a dent in it. It's unprotected and something thrown up from the tire can damage it.*_


----------



## crcampos (Oct 8, 2006)

I had the same exact problem 2 days ago. The low fuel light was on. It took 3 tries for the truck to allow me to star to fill up. I spilled quite a bit of fuel.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Rich, let us know what they found wrong with your truck. Don't leave us hang'in.


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

Argo73 said:


> As stated before it might be the EVAP vapor cut valve in the tank. If that is staying closed then the pressure building up in the tank might be sending some gas back up the recirculation line and spilling out the filler before the gas nozzle senses enough pressure to shut off. Or it has something to do w/ the EVAP canister. No clue really. The service manual describes the trouble shooting process the dealer should go through.


This guy is right, that will totally cause it, and also the filler neck having some kind of blockage also will cause this. No offense, but I agree with the guys here saying your killing flies with a howitzer, take the first step and use what your warranty is there for. By prolonging getting your truck fixed by sending letters, your causing more of a safety hazard. Your truck is still not fixed after you send the letter and the longer you wait the more times you get sprayed with gas


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*I wonder if he got it fixed.*_


----------



## UP119 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Missing gas lately? May be a result of gas theft.*



Rich_W said:


> Why is it my 06 Frontier CC won't take gas when its empty?
> 
> This is the second time this happened. I forgot about it the last time I tried to fill it.... figured it must have been the gas station's equipment.
> 
> I insert the fuel nozzle into the filler neck, and it takes about 3 dollars worth, and then it sprays gas back. Try again, same thing. Gas spilling down the side of the truck, I have to push and hold the nozzle all the way in, and hold it with some force to get it to accept the gas.


I had a simular thing happen to a truck at work. We would go to fill it up, and with 3 to 4 gallons, it would click off, and sometimes spray out. We thought that the gas gauge was broken, so one day, it ran out of gas. Towed it to a station, same thing, 3 to 4 gallons and the automatic shut off would trip. 

We took it to a dealer, and found that someone had stolen some gas out of the filler neck. There was a plastic backflow valve or something that when they withdrew their hose, screwed it up. They replaced that and now it works great. 

Got a locking cap to prevent that again. But if it worked, and then one day you had less gas than you thought, this may have happened to you.


----------



## fr8train (Nov 16, 2006)

*Typical for NJ*

The howitzer firing a lawyer is so typical of NJ residents. Doesn't sound like this guy's wife is happy about him buying a truck, so he is finding a way to get the lawyers to help him get rid of it before she DXs him.

With all of the fuel dispensing safety regs in NJ, I seriously doubt that gas can jump on him. It's hard enough to get those pumps to actually put fuel in, unless that nozzle is sitting exactly right.

But if it is a problem, let the dealer fix it....

That is all.


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

fr8train said:


> The howitzer firing a lawyer is so typical of NJ residents. Doesn't sound like this guy's wife is happy about him buying a truck, so he is finding a way to get the lawyers to help him get rid of it before she DXs him.
> 
> With all of the fuel dispensing safety regs in NJ, I seriously doubt that gas can jump on him. It's hard enough to get those pumps to actually put fuel in, unless that nozzle is sitting exactly right.
> 
> ...


_
*Is it true that there is no self service in New Jersey? I have read on other forums that an attendant pumps your fuel for you.*_


----------



## crcampos (Oct 8, 2006)

The problem never repeated so I am waiting until it does until I take it in.


----------



## linexguy (Nov 22, 2006)

I would love to hear what the dealership did... I have an 06 CC that does the same thing whether its on E or not, it happens everytime I fill up, no matter what station I go to... I work in the auto industry, so I would hope that its not operator error!! My local service guy is a real ass, so I'm trying to find an answer before taking it in.


----------



## omegatotal (Oct 1, 2004)

i have an 04 that does this ocasionally, how much gas do you have in the tank when it happenS?

mine only occasionally does it when im litterally on or under the E..

easy way around it is to just let it flow slow for a few gallons then go wide open..


----------



## sensesdulled (May 1, 2006)

I agree with the Rev on this one.. I think it sounds like this guy is just trying to get his truck bought back by Nissan. He's just trying to start a war. And hes brought us all along for the ride. Rev your the man dude.


----------

